# I'm so embarrassed!



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

:redface: Here I thought I was minding my own business, quietly putting photos into my gallery. Imagine my surprise when I went back to the forum and realized that's how photos appear across the top for everyone to have to look at! :doh: I wondered how they got there! 

Someone please hurry and post pictures to their gallery so I don't look like a photo hog!!!

SORRY!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

hehe! Jill- you get bragging rights. You can tell your dogs and friends that they are cutest so they are the entire gallery right now!

Amanda


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

New pics on the home page are always good!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

No need to be embarrassed! The pics are wonderful.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Jill in Mich - - at least you know how to do it . . . .
I think we're all enjoying ! ! !


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

We always love seeing new pictures! Don't be embarrassed! It's fabulous to see the new additions.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Now that's a mistake you can make any time you want! 

Love the pictures!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Yay! Tess and Cody pics! :whoo:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I did that once too Jill, dont worry it is ok...we love pictures


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I dont think you can ever "over-picture" with this crowd. They kids are gorgeous.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

How many is too many? I can't think of a number that high..........


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

I was just checking them out...they're adorable!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

